# finally got one



## loopmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

well i caught my first tarpon,awesome feeling!i was twitchn a black mirrodine in a tarpon spot of mine and voialla!!


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

congrats! [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice. Those mirrodines catch just about everything. There's a larger version coming out next month. I'll be having a few.


----------



## loopmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah i cant wait, no date yet just august??


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice! [smiley=toast.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to Go [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Nice fish...Congrats!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice fish! How about some play by play details. How many jumps? How many runs? How much line did it take? What rod/reel setup? How long of a fight?


----------



## loopmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

ok Tom, there were 4 good solid jumps one right over the bow of the boat,my drag was a little more loose because i did not want to take any chances(the week before i hooked 4 but landed none,so you understand my fear) so there were a few fast runs.I was using my team daiwa sol 2500,g loomis gl2 extra fast light action,10lb sufix braid and 20lb gamma leader about 18 inches with a loop knot at the mirrodine.It took only about 10 or so minutes to reel in BUT MAN WAS MY HEART POUNDING!sorry about that i always forget to detail my post.Getting ready to leave right now to hopefully have a new story for you its 4 51 am and i am out.
Roger That!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> yeah i cant wait, no date yet just august??


Saw this on the FS forum.


MirrOlure MirrOdine XL MirrOlure has just taken their best selling bait over the past two years and super-sized it. The popular white bait imitator can now double as a sardine or threadfin, due to its longer, wider body. The MirrOdine XL is available in 16 colors. MSRP $7.49. Available August 2008.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Ive only caught one tarpon in my life and it was on a traditional mirrolure suspending twitchbait...and of course it was totally by accident.

Good job on the feesh!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> > yeah i cant wait, no date yet just august??
> 
> 
> Saw this on the FS forum.
> ...


I vote you change your name from phishphood to mirrodineboy


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Don't hate the playa.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> ok Tom, there were 4 good solid jumps one right over the bow of the boat,my drag was a little more loose because i did not want to take any chances(the week before i hooked 4 but landed none,so you understand my fear) so there were a few fast runs.I was using my team daiwa sol 2500,g loomis gl2 extra fast light action,10lb sufix braid and 20lb gamma leader about 18 inches with a loop knot at the mirrodine.It took only about 10 or so minutes to reel in BUT MAN WAS MY HEART POUNDING!sorry about that i always forget to detail my post.Getting ready to leave right now to hopefully have a new story for you its 4 51 am and i am out.
> Roger That!


Wow 4 break offs the week before. Sound lie you worked out the kinks. Nice catch!!!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

You never forget your first one. Congrats.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

love that platform on your tailfisher. the factory ones suck. looks like a great mod!

AC


----------



## loopmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

this is actually the factory platform new on the 08's. thanks by the way!


----------

